# Railking Tanker Cars



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Railking Tanker Cars.
Don't you just love 'em

http://youtu.be/h9yxwmU9Iy8


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For the most part, Coal hoppers are my favorite by far, but for some reason I really like the single dome tank cars and your tank train looks great. 

But where is the Caboose?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The scale is wrong for me but I do love the quality of the MTH stuff! Also I have a serious case of envy over your choice of motive power! 

And rlvette, I too love to see a long ore or coal train but single dome tankers have alway been my favorite...No idea why.


----------

